# The Village General store



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

this general store is in a quite little village when we was inside i had to go straight to the store part of this building and i was quite surprised how full it still was the store had seen better days as i learned when my foot when through the floor lol. there was so much stuff i could relate to in this store the main things being the diecast trucks and cars as im a big collector myself and enjoyed looking at them.the living quaters also still had a few bits in it a tv a radio a diecast bus and a few bits and bobs the one feature i loved was the birthday card with the age of 102 so the past owner lived to a very good age hope you enjoyed my report i do struggle with writting these lol thanks for reading.



The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Village General store by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Luise (Apr 26, 2016)

Loving this..


----------



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

thank you chap i enjoyed this little store


----------



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

Luise said:


> Loving this..


 thanks chap


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice shots. I did a google search on the routemaster bus and it was made by Tudor Rose toys, the are collectors items and very sought after. I did see one on Ebay and was amazed to see what the end bidding was. Looks like the army lorry is another Tudor Rose make.


----------



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

yea chap both are worth money i am a collector but i never take anything from locations my friend that was with me is a diecast dealer and he said there was some good money in diecast there but we bnever take anything


Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice shots. I did a google search on the routemaster bus and it was made by Tudor Rose toys, the are collectors items and very sought after. I did see one on Ebay and was amazed to see what the end bidding was. Looks like the army lorry is another Tudor Rose make.


----------



## smiler (Apr 26, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice shots. I did a google search on the routemaster bus and it was made by Tudor Rose toys, the are collectors items and very sought after. I did see one on Ebay and was amazed to see what the end bidding was. Looks like the army lorry is another Tudor Rose make.



I expect we all see items in the pics that are valuable but remember its not only forum members that are looking, there's some nasty buggers who take advantage and can clear a place out in days, 
Stay Safe


----------



## sureshank (Apr 26, 2016)

smiler said:


> I expect we all see items in the pics that are valuable but remember its not only forum members that are looking, there's some nasty buggers who take advantage and can clear a place out in days,
> Stay Safe


thanks chap and yeah i know thats why the location wont be given


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2016)

Some exceptional dye cast here,lets hope they stay there! Great photos,Thanks for showing.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 27, 2016)

I love it here, and it's a place I'd like to revisit  you captured it nicely!


----------



## sureshank (Apr 27, 2016)

thank you rubex i just wish i took more photos here i live so far away a revisit is impossiable for me im still new to photography so learning as i go


----------



## milly996 (Apr 28, 2016)

I live very close to shop and visit often,as a new post had come up i went and had a look lastnite.
Sadly everytime i visit something is missing and sorry to say all the tudor toys were missing  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshank (Apr 28, 2016)

thats very sad to here and which ones were those sorry and hope the finger isnt getting ponited at me


----------



## sureshank (Apr 28, 2016)

very sad to hear so which toys went missing sorry ?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 29, 2016)

sureshank said:


> very sad to hear so which toys went missing sorry ?



The bus and the 'Army' lorry. The birthday card for the 102 year old - Was it sent to somebody or was it a stock item from the shop, just posed by an earlier visitor?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 29, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The bus and the 'Army' lorry. The birthday card for the 102 year old - Was it sent to somebody or was it a stock item from the shop, just posed by an earlier visitor?



Sent to the original owner. I came across 35 of them in an old box last September, all for her 102nd birthday. Hopefully they're still here.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for that Dauntless. I agree with your hopes, that really is history that needs to be kept within the building. Have come across cards for a person's 100th at a couple of locations years ago - one even had the Queen's card on top of the pile. A bit of digging revealed that one recipient died at 101 and the other at 103, in the local 'old folks' home - Both having outlived all their relatives by many years, very sad when you think about it and remember their cottage homes they had to leave.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2016)

Lovely set there mate.I am sure the stuff is still there.prob just hidden up somewhere.I have been three times and never seen anything missing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 30, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Thanks for that Dauntless. I agree with your hopes, that really is history that needs to be kept within the building. Have come across cards for a person's 100th at a couple of locations years ago - one even had the Queen's card on top of the pile. A bit of digging revealed that one recipient died at 101 and the other at 103, in the local 'old folks' home - Both having outlived all their relatives by many years, very sad when you think about it and remember their cottage homes they had to leave.



I agree, and it is so disrespectful that people steal these sort of things. But i'll be there to make sure nothing has disappeared from the general store. I'll check on it again in a week or so. I have an eye for noticing things that go missing since other reports.


----------



## TheNarrator (May 2, 2016)

I thought the other forums were supposedly bad enough for policing locations? Let's not let the same attitude come across on DP. Commenting on a thread and announcing every item that could potentially have been removed (maybe they're just moved and not in the photos) doesn't shed good light on the person starting the thread. Or, if anything was to go missing between reports one would hope it's not a member of DP but rather someone visiting in between. Just something to think about.


----------



## TheNarrator (May 2, 2016)

Lovely photos nonetheless sureshank!


----------



## Jon6D (May 2, 2016)

Great looking place one id love to visit, good job


----------



## sureshank (May 2, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> I thought the other forums were supposedly bad enough for policing locations? Let's not let the same attitude come across on DP. Commenting on a thread and announcing every item that could potentially have been removed (maybe they're just moved and not in the photos) doesn't shed good light on the person starting the thread. Or, if anything was to go missing between reports one would hope it's not a member of DP but rather someone visiting in between. Just something to think about.


 
Thanks chap I agree


----------

